# Former PLA tug BRENT



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

Seen in a poor state at Maldon, Essex on the 9th August 2012

Built as TID 159 in 1945, renamed BRENT in 1948.


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

Bob S said:


> Seen in a poor state at Maldon, Essex on the 9th August 2012
> 
> Built as TID 159 in 1945, renamed BRENT in 1948.


Should be brought back to her birth place,and put back in steam as a prodject before its too late(a lot cheaper than the CITY OF ADELAIDE).(?HUH)


View attachment 29309


----------

